# as for claws...



## Lyrihl (Dec 16, 2008)

i want to make a fursuit with claws, but i dont have everything set down in concrete yet, which gives me time to decide a few things. could someone help me with a some?

-if i put claws on the fore and hindpaws, should i make them myself or buy them from another person? 
-if i make the claws myself, what should i make them out of?
-if i want this suit to double as a halloween costume, should the hindclaws be big enough to scrape the floor, or just set low?
-should i put the foreclaws on the paws so they dont make much of a difference, or have them curved out so i can use them?

please and thankies!


----------



## xxscenesterfur (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't really answer all of these since I am new at this too, but in my opinion, don't make any of the claws long enough to scrape on the floor/ground... that'll just wear them out, I'd think.

I'm making my claws out of FIMO clay, but you can use whatever you want.  I have no idea what works best.  

You could buy them from another person if they seem really difficult to make, just make sure you get the right size.  ^^

Good luck!  Sorry I can't be of more help, hopefully other more helpful people will reply.  XD


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.greyowlcrafts.com/ i suggest using claws from there and i wouldnt let them scrape the ground myself but you probably could if you wanted


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 16, 2008)

Another good place is any Boy Scout store near you.  Then you don't have shipping, you can judge the size, and you can put your paws up next to them.  They even have glow in the dark!

I'm actually going to put mine _through_ the fur, so for me putting them long enough to use or scrape the ground would be bad.  One catch and they rip the paws.  Mostly, think of where you're going to use them.  If it's around kids, keep the claws short.  You don't want to scare or scratch them.  If there's a lot of sidewalk and concrete, don't let them scrape as they make a horrid sound and you'll have to replace them a lot.  

Not knowing what kind of animal it is, also judge placement.  Like between toes, or on them.  High up, or closer to the underside.  That will determine more of how they scrape or how long they are.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 17, 2008)

When Zeke and I do claws, we make them out of either Fimo or Sculptey Clay. It's a fairly easy thing to do.

As for letting them scrape the ground, I'd say bad idea. For starters it will wear away at the tip, and it leaves it to get caught in something and rip off. Ultimately it is up to you.


----------



## Klickitat (Dec 17, 2008)

I make my claws with Sculpey and it works great.  I attach them with E-6000 for both hand and foot paws.

Hand claws shouldn't be too long, you'll catch them on everything and it's more trouble than it's worth to try for "usable" claws.

Foot claws should be set a little higher than you think because every time you step forward, you angle the toes down which results in grinding down the claws.  Klickitat's foot claws are filed down by about 50% currently, but they're still workable as far as I'm concerned.

The shape I use is just a simple cone with a slightly flat base (where it meets the fingertip).

Overall it's really cheap and easy!


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 17, 2008)

much thanks to all! everyone gave me a nice idea of how it might look on my fursuit. :3

*gives cookies to all*


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

you could also consider making them out of hard rubber, like the kind from a rubber mallet.  makes them durable, semi flexable so you dont hurt any one and they are cheaply replaced if you lose one.

would not make them out of anything really hard.  think it would be problematic at best and dangerous at worst.......that is unless your wanting to put a few paw marks on someone


----------



## Aryeonos (Dec 29, 2008)

If you could, I would make them out of aluminium.


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd love hard rubber claws, but how would one go about making such a thing?


----------



## Beetlecat (Dec 29, 2008)

Bladespark said:


> I'd love hard rubber claws, but how would one go about making such a thing?



You can cast them from urethane rubber (the stuff I used previously had a similar shore strength as tire rubber which was a good hardness IMO) the same way I cast plastic claws - sculpt, mold, and pour.

The big issue is that I never found a way to attach them to the paw. Since the rubber is flexible, they always managed to eventually flex apart the glue and jump off. Though for a personal suit it's fine if you bring extras and are willing to loose one or so each convention. They don't fall off instantly but I decided I wasn't able to sell them until I could keep them on permanently


----------



## khurynn (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm using black sculpey for mine.  It's really easy.  I drew an outline of the claw shape I wanted onto a piece of paper, and then molded the clay right on the paper to match the outline I drew, peeled it off, rounded over the edges a bit, & baked.  The stuff apparently doesn't dry out which is pretty nice too.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 30, 2008)

I really don't thnk that rubber claws are what I'm looking for. When Halloween comes around, I want to have that creepy 'click-click-click' sound whenever I walk. 

But aside from Halloween, rubber might be what I'm looking for. Or I'll just make the year-round claws shorter than the spooky ones, so that they don't wear out.


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 31, 2008)

Ah, a clack clack sound?  Okay, hereâ€™s something you can do.  Put on your claws however they work, rubber, sculpy, plastic, either way.  If you donâ€™t have them touch the ground, they last a long time.  on the bottom of the footpaw, put something down.  A tap from a tap shoe would work, but itâ€™s a bit big.  Iâ€™d use a cut of pencil wood.  Anything that makes a nice sound as you walk.  Sometimes the little scuff-things on old high-heels work well.

  Those donâ€™t scratch the floors you walk on, meaning if it is at someoneâ€™s house.  And they still make a nice sound.  This is also that they donâ€™t wear down as easily as the claws will, can be easily replaced without doing much damage to what is seen by people (you donâ€™t see the underside of the footpaws much unless thatâ€™s how you pose) and if youâ€™re really good, they can help you from finding slick patches like ice or water, and falling in your suit because they have the traction you need.  

  Try and see if anyone, you, your mother, whomever, has old high-heels they donâ€™t care about.  try and see if you can glue/stitch them onto the bottom and if that gives you the sound you want.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 31, 2008)

Vixenrath said:


> Ah, a clack clack sound? Okay, hereâ€™s something you can do. Put on your claws however they work, rubber, sculpy, plastic, either way. If you donâ€™t have them touch the ground, they last a long time. on the bottom of the footpaw, put something down. A tap from a tap shoe would work, but itâ€™s a bit big. Iâ€™d use a cut of pencil wood. Anything that makes a nice sound as you walk. Sometimes the little scuff-things on old high-heels work well.
> 
> Those donâ€™t scratch the floors you walk on, meaning if it is at someoneâ€™s house. And they still make a nice sound. This is also that they donâ€™t wear down as easily as the claws will, can be easily replaced without doing much damage to what is seen by people (you donâ€™t see the underside of the footpaws much unless thatâ€™s how you pose) and if youâ€™re really good, they can help you from finding slick patches like ice or water, and falling in your suit because they have the traction you need.
> 
> Try and see if anyone, you, your mother, whomever, has old high-heels they donâ€™t care about. try and see if you can glue/stitch them onto the bottom and if that gives you the sound you want.


 Sounds like a great idea! I may try to cut them into claw shapes so that if I walk through something that takes an impression it looks like I'm leaving claw marks. Slim chance that'll happen, though.


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 31, 2008)

I donâ€™t know if youâ€™ve read about the boots with paw-prints on them.  So Iâ€™m going to say it here for you also.

  Someone was asking how to make footpaws (or boots) that make a pawprint when they walk.  Iâ€™m using two man-huge-flip-flops.  Cutting and rounding the heel part, Iâ€™m making that the large pad of the paw.  Then the rest of it Iâ€™m cutting and rounding to be the toes.  Then Iâ€™m taking the scraps and putting them right at the tip of the toe.  The rubber grips so you donâ€™t fall, they stick out enough so they make the print, and the little pieces make the claw-prints as well.  If you use the high-heels as the claw parts underneath, they _might_ make the noise, and can make the mark of claws in the sand/dirt/whatever.

  Then you have the claws that people see, and they last because they donâ€™t hit the ground.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 31, 2008)

I did see that thread. I think I even subscribed to it so that I can read over for future reference.

And thank you much!


----------

